# Error 05a1 hard disk failure



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

FYI
After the download of the new ver. L284 on the 2cd day I turned the DVR on and it showed a error message box 311, with an error of 05a1. Live TV was working but the recording list was not. Pushing the DVR button, caused the error again. Soft reboot did not change problem. It took a hard reboot( power plug reboot ) to fix problem. Lets hope it stays fixed...


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I have never seen or heard of this. That doesnt mean your the only one to ever have this, just that its not to common and hopefully you will not see it again.

IF it happens again i would go about getting a new 942.

Jon


----------



## kdf (Mar 16, 2006)

I've had this problem twice, once with a new unit and once with a replacement unit. Unfortunately your solution didn't help in our case, and both times when we called customer service their response was to "wait a day or two and see if it can fix itself" (it didn't) and let them send out a replacement. It's on a flat and stable surface, and we plugged the second one into a UPS in case the power was doing something funny. I can't find any references to it on the internet besides this post, too bad


----------



## kent6723 (Oct 12, 2004)

tweaver999 said:


> FYI
> After the download of the new ver. L284 on the 2cd day I turned the DVR on and it showed a error message box 311, with an error of 05a1. Live TV was working but the recording list was not. Pushing the DVR button, caused the error again. Soft reboot did not change problem. It took a hard reboot( power plug reboot ) to fix problem. Lets hope it stays fixed...


This is a problem for which Dish gave me a replacement unit!


----------

